# +++ Türchen 1 +++



## Anglerboard Redaktion (30. November 2020)

Diskussionsthema zu Artikel +++ Türchen 1 +++.


----------



## irisbodemann (1. Dezember 2020)

Was befindet sich hinter Türchen Nummer 1??


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2020)

irisbodemann schrieb:


> Was befindet sich hinter Türchen Nummer 1??


Must du Türchen 1 anklicken fürs Gewinnspiel....


----------



## irisbodemann (17. Dezember 2020)

Das stimmt, aber ich habe wohl ein paar Tage verpasst.


----------

